# Royale 630 toilet fllush help.



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone give me an ebay or Amazon link for the toilet flush pump needed in our Swift Royale 630 toilet.

It's the original cassette toilet, think its a C2, it has it's own separate water tank for the flush.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Our pump stopped working on our swift (also a c2 cassette) we removed the built in toilet roll holder disconnected the pump & flushed this under a running tap,lots of black muck came out.

Refitted & worked fine ever since.
If yours isn't the same perhaps this will help

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...xPXk34ziX2kxXKhbA&sig2=K-LPbstX7ZsqdT3vcZfoaA


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

No, ours is the one with the pump (apparently) under the flush button.
Well, so the electrician says.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thetford toilet flush pump*

Hi You have been given a lot of good advice on here already, re- your flush pump. Should you have a need to replace the pump, don't go rushing off to buy the Thetford pump at £27 odd, but either go to a Caravan shop / Motor Caravan shop and see if they have a cheaper version, I have replaced ours and only paid £14-92, from the online only 12Volt shop ]for an identical blue pump without the Thetford logo on it, it's been working well for the last four years


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

When you live in near Central London, there's not a lot of Motorhome shops, so direct link would be easier.
The motorhome is in storage so i'm trying to do all this online!


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Riverboat

In our Royale 630 the pump is inside the separate tank under the toilet roll holder, on the right as you look at it in ours, not under the rotating flush knob twisty thingy - that's on the left.

As suggested earlier, try flushing the pump through - ours also had black mucky stuff inside a couple of years back. Anyone know what causes that and how to avoid?

Is your pump definitely faulty? I'm also sure there's a fuse up underneath the "flushing hole" - tricky to get to but check connections are ok - and a sensor to stop you flushing when there's no waste container in place. That needs to be in right place for the pump to operate too.

Simples? ...... nope! :roll: 

Check everything before spending your holiday dosh....!

Good luck

John


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

1Thanks for the reply John, 

I must admit is was a while back when i first had a go at this! 


I was sure it was under the flush itself, anyway there was a mix-up in communication with our electrician, and because the van is in storage i haven't got around to seeing this through.

Anyway decision made, i get the pump, he fits it.

And yes i had a good go at cleaning it and checking the fuse underneath (which blows instantly when the flush button is used).

I know i should be able to pick one up for about £15. But as i really don't don't like the location of the electrification place i want to get it in, fixed, and out.

Cheers


----------

